# 2008 Carbon Soloist/ Zipp 404- For Sale



## dirtysprocket (Feb 9, 2006)

Check out the classifieds:

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=7298&cat=3


----------



## dirtysprocket (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, the bike is sold!


----------

